# Please Vote on Track Design



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

I woul like to get some input / thoughts on the attached designs. I can't decide what I want to do! The layout is 78" x 42" small bord but I want it to be portable. I also want to do some landscaping......I know I can't have it all on a small track. Your vote and comments are important.

Thanks for your help!  

F is my least favorit too many turns!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd go with D or E, i'd say they give you the most bang for your buck. Plus I love a good over/under.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

E with the fast 180 sweeper. mj


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Eeeeee!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

E as well


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

Easier too see


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

D or E.

I dig the sweeping turn in E.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I would also go with E .

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Likewise here.......E


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

"E", but you did say you wanted to do some landscaping. In that case I would say "A".


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I say...*

D or E...

BTW, do you have to have a 4 lane track?

Scott


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like D... I love over and under racing


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought they were all pretty cool but E would definitely give the most bang for the buck. Where do you get those big sweeping turns though? I'm not familiar with those pieces of the track. 

Just so you know, and I hope this is helpful, my father and I put together a 48" x 48" and used a stock out of the box Carroll Shelby daytona coupe kit. Came out really nice and it's way portable as we put a handle directly into the wood piece that we put the track on. I'm easily able to transport it up and down the stairs with no trouble and it's very functional. I gotta admit though after looking at what you're proposing I'm thinking about redoing the track. I love that one real long sweeping turn.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I like e


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

For racing D or E and like Sethndaddy says the A will be good for landscaping and racing too (best compromise)


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

E as well, with the long turn, though if I were landscaping I might look at B too, with elevation on the right side and the back (top of pic). I love that tiered hillside look from the track in the Aurora handbook and Mr. Aurora's layout in his thread, B would adapt to it pretty well, with the boot at that end above the "street level" carousel (sp?).


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well it looks like it's gonna be E or D. Either one for me, I like the straightaways and wide turns. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

4 Lane Track - lots of track for a small board!


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

Xence said:


> I thought they were all pretty cool but E would definitely give the most bang for the buck. Where do you get those big sweeping turns though? I'm not familiar with those pieces of the track.
> 
> Just so you know, and I hope this is helpful, my father and I put together a 48" x 48" and used a stock out of the box Carroll Shelby daytona coupe kit. Came out really nice and it's way portable as we put a handle directly into the wood piece that we put the track on. I'm easily able to transport it up and down the stairs with no trouble and it's very functional. I gotta admit though after looking at what you're proposing I'm thinking about redoing the track. I love that one real long sweeping turn.


18" Dia track that was given to me by Ron at Motor City Motorplex..... I told you I would use the track - Thanks Ron


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

noddaz said:


> D or E...
> 
> BTW, do you have to have a 4 lane track?
> 
> Scott


4 Lane Track - lots of track for a small board!

Scott - I missed your question :freak: 
decided on 4 lane because I have 2 kids - they like to race also.

Seems - more fun when we all run together.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ah HA!*



pxmarini said:


> 4 Lane Track - lots of track for a small board!
> Scott - I missed your question :freak:
> decided on 4 lane because I have 2 kids - they like to race also.
> Seems - more fun when we all run together.


I understand.. I have a small 4 lane-er also for the vary same reason..

Except my track seems to be a Lego magnet lately... And we were mowing down the Lego people that wondered out onto the track...  
(oh, the Lego-manity!!!)

Scott


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

E it is! - Thanks for all your replies.

I moved the initial board from the garage into the basment added another layer of ply wood (now 5/8" + 3/4" - seems alot more rigid!). Laid the track out and ran a couple of laps seems good - we can pick up a fair amount of speed on the sweeping turn! I will not mount it to the bord for a week or so - we'll have a couple more runs befor we commit.

Does anyone have recomendations to handle the grade change. Obviously the plastic raisers aren't going to cut it! I have seen a couple options but if anyone has any good link I would appreciate them.

Thanks again

Track my progress at this website
http://web.mac.com/paul_marini/HOslot/Options.html


----------

